# Do Tarantulas sleep? =P!



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a chilie rose hair tarantula and im just wondering does she go to sleep???!?!?! and if so like how long for? :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Mine like a good 8 hours sleep, any less and they are very grumpy!


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Jonb1982 said:


> Mine like a good 8 hours sleep, any less and they are very grumpy!


:lol2:

They don't sleep as we sleep, they do rest though, something clicks off, but not the same as mammals


----------



## tinyfish (Nov 11, 2008)

From the way they sometimes 'startle awake' after initially not noticing me opening the tank etc. I definitely think they do. They also sometimes have their legs in funny positions which I find are a giveaway of when they are asleep.

I found this on wikipedia:

The electrophysiological study of sleep in small invertebrates is complicated. However, even such simple animals as fruit flies appear to sleep, and systematic disturbance of that state leads to cognitive disabilities. .Flies deprived of sleep require a longer time to learn and also forget more quickly. If an arthropod is experimentally kept awake longer than it is used to, then its coming rest period will be prolonged. In cockroaches that rest period is characterized by the antennae being folded down and by a decreased sensitivity to external stimuli.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_(non-human)#cite_note-6 Sleep has been described in crayfish, too, characterized by passivity and increased thresholds for sensory stimuli as well as changes in the EEG pattern, markedly differing from the patterns found in crayfish when they are awake.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_(non-human)#cite_note-7


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

OK thank you very much guys ! i think she does sleep becuase i see her like not moving and sorta curled up somtimes hehe =P!


----------



## Bagger293 (Jun 8, 2011)

Spider jake said:


> i see her like not moving


Get used to it :lol2: =]


----------



## dazzer2 (Mar 31, 2010)

Spider jake said:


> I have a chilie rose hair tarantula and im just wondering does she go to sleep???!?!?! and if so like how long for? :lol2:


last rosea i had was always on hunger strike for months at a time :mf_dribble:
dazzer


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

They have periods of low activinty but i don't think it is actually sleep more like rest periods i think


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Have you checked for REM? :whistling2:


----------



## Tedster (Nov 24, 2010)

kris74 said:


> Have you checked for REM? :whistling2:



what as in " its the end of the world as we know it " :2thumb:


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

whats REM?


----------



## leecheroflife (Oct 20, 2011)

Tarantulas, like Chuck Norris, do not sleep. They wait.

Also, rem is rapid eye movement, or a recently split up alt. rock band

Sent from my Hero using Tapatalk


----------



## DeborahR (Aug 27, 2011)

My B. smithi spends a lot of time sitting very still, with one or two legs casually poking up the wall. She rarely looks like she could be comfortable, heh, I swear she deliberately tries to find strange looking positions just to give me entertainment.


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

DeborahR said:


> My B. smithi spends a lot of time sitting very still, with one or two legs casually poking up the wall. She rarely looks like she could be comfortable, heh, I swear she deliberately tries to find strange looking positions just to give me entertainment.


hehe my rose hair is the same =P! she is very cute thou ! the other day she let me watch her clean her fangs with her front feet ! it was the sweetest thing i have ever seen ! tarantulas are so cute !:2thumb:


----------



## nunny (Jun 12, 2011)

Spider jake said:


> whats REM?


Depends which r.e.m..the band or rapid eye movement.which happens in deep sleep


----------



## Buzzlightyear (May 28, 2011)

Buzz


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

hehehe ! thats a little cutey ! hehe yeah i think that y rose hair sleeps for ages hehe ! she doesnt come out and say hi much hehe bless her !


----------

